# Campfire Grate I Bought



## rogue1832 (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know how many of you on this forum cook over open fires, but I do a lot of rafting/camping and end up cooking over open coals on the Lochsa River, Blackfoot, Smith River etc.  I bought a Campfire Cooking Grate last year and it works great and makes it a lot easier to cook.  Thinking about putting a fire pit in my backyard to use it back there for BBQ's too.


----------



## GLC (Apr 12, 2012)

Now that wouldn't work where I am. It would hit a fist sized limestone rock just about anywhere. We have to use tripods and four-legged rigs.


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 12, 2012)

GLC said:


> Now that wouldn't work where I am. It would hit a fist sized limestone rock just about anywhere. We have to use tripods and four-legged rigs.


 I think you can get one with a steel bottom plate too, I don't like that idea for me bc it makes it heavier and here in MT usually if you hit a rock you can move it six inches and drive it in the ground.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks like a nice rig! Congrats!


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks!  It works well for me, looking forward to getting some use out of it this year here soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2012)

Where is your first trip planned?  Shrek and I are headed to Blodgett soon for a bike and hike.


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 16, 2012)

Right now the first trip is up in the air.  I am hoping to do it soon, probably Memorial day weekend to the Lochsa for Rendevous (which isn't really a multiday trip but we camp for 2-3 days), I think the first long trip will end up being 2nd or 3rd week in June when the rivers come down some. I would like to fly into shafer meadows in the Great Bear Wilderness and float that out again.  Great time but not sure that I can afford it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, the rivers are up over this last weekend.  Shrek and I only do day trips now, he thinks he's too old for camping and was never much of a camper anyway.  We enjoy just biking on the trails on the outskirts of Missoula and in Ravalli County.  We are going to take the bikes up to Glacier once Going to the Sun opens.


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the rivers are up over this last weekend. Shrek and I only do day trips now, he thinks he's too old for camping and was never much of a camper anyway. We enjoy just biking on the trails on the outskirts of Missoula and in Ravalli County. We are going to take the bikes up to Glacier once Going to the Sun opens.


 
I've always wanted to bike down the Going to the Sun, it does get a little spooky at times I think. I grew up in Columbia Falls so spent quite a bit of time up there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2012)

rogue1832 said:


> I've always wanted to bike down the Going to the Sun, it does get a little spooky at times I think. I grew up in Columbia Falls so spent quite a bit of time up there.



You are in Missoula?!  Cool, we've been here 20 years.

We are too old to be biking down Going to the Sun...just riding on some of the off road trails.  Enjoy your summer meanders!  I know I will!

My next fun is the 10K for the Riverbank Run...I'm just walking it!  I came in 5th last year...5th from last, I beat out two ladies in their late 70's and two girls out for a stroll.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Rogue....

You wouldn't happen to know Jerry Moss from Missoula would you??


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 18, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> Hey Rogue....
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know Jerry Moss from Missoula would you??



Yes I do.  Great guy, he is the one that creates the Camping Grate I bought.http://www.billybobcampfirecooking.com/


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 18, 2012)

*Weighing 15.5 lbs, Unpainted, $90 plus $30 shipping, he probably needs all the help he can get. 

Luck
*


----------

